# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Gaming Mouse Gigabyte GM-M8000x và Mouse Pad GP-MP 8000 Bộ Đôi Hoàn Hảo

## slight_wind01

Đa phần các game thủ dều biết đến chuột chơi game của các hãng sx nổi tiếng như Logitech, Razer, SteelSeries,… Nhưng nay chúng ta có thêm sự lựa chọn mới đến từ Gigabyte được biết đến là nhà sản xuất bo mạch chủ và card đồ họa hàng đầu thế giới đó là phiên bản chuột GM-M8000X ( sau phiên bản GM-M8000 ) chuyên dùng cho Gamer.


Các thông số kĩ thuật của GM-M8000X cần biết :

* Interface: USB
* Tracking System: Pro Laser
* Resolution: Up to 6000 DPI programmable
* FPS (Frame rate per Second): 12000 frames per second
* Maximum Acceleration: 30g
* Maximum Speed: 150 inches/second
* Certificate: CE/FCC/BSMI
* Color: Rubber Black
* Cable Length: 1.8m
* Dimensions: (L)126*(W)74*(H)43 mm
* Weight: 145g (Add up to 38g)
* Packing Contents: Mouse, weights, driver CD, manual, 1 set mouse feet
* Support OS: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP 32 bit/Vista 32-64 bit/Windows 7 32-64 bit


Được gắn với cái tên Ghost ( Bóng ma ) đã cho chúng ta thấy phần nào tốc độ di chuyển và sự chính xác của sản phẩm, ta hãy bắt đầu từ mặt trước của sản phẩm lúc còn nguyên hộp


 ​Chúng ta có thể thấy được logo nhà sản xuất Gigabyte và Ghost Gaming series và một số đặc tính của chuột như 6000 dpi, Dpi Quick-Switcher.


Còn mặt sau miêu tả rõ ràng và chi tiết các đặc điểm chính của chuột như là : 6000 dpi Pro Laser Sensor, Macro Setting Ghost Engine, Weight Adjustment System và Ergonomic Streamline Design.


​Tiếp theo là sự miêu tả chi tiết về GM-M8000X và miêu tả thêm về phần mềm trong đĩa Driver đi kèm, chưa cần mở hộp ta đã có thể thấy có hộp tạ, một thứ trang bị cho Gaming Mouse để có thể thay đổ trọng lượng chuột


​Còn dưới đây là lúc khui hộp ra xem bên trong có những thứ gì nào :


​
Tiếp theo hãy cùng chiêm ngưỡng nhân vật chính đó là GM-M8000X với nhiều góc độ chi tiết khác nhau cho sướng con mắt 





<div style="text-align: center">
​​</div>

Mặt trên của chuột ngay gần nút Cuộn ( Scroll Button ) là nút sử dụng để thay đổi dpi ( DPI Button ) cho phù hợp với từng nhu cầu sử dụng khác nhau. Chuột được thiết kế thon gọn phần dưới kết hợp với lớp bọc cao su hai bên trái phải tạo cảm giác thoải mái ko bị gò bó đem lại hiệu quả cao khi sử dụng trong thời gian dài

​Bên trái chuột là hai nút Forward và Backward sử dụng rất thuận tiện khi duyệt web, 4 đèn Led chỉ rõ số DPI bạn thiết lập bởi DPI Button với 4 trạng thái 400, 1600, 3000 và 6000 DPI tương ứng. Và đặc biệt ta có thể thấy rõ bộ nhớ trong 12KB để lưu trữ các Profile

​Bên phải có 1 nút dùng để thay đổi Profile ( do người sử dụng thiết lập cho riêng mình ), với các thiết lập khác nhau được thể hiện bằng các màu sắc ví dụ như thế này :


​hoặc tím huyền bí :

​Nếu bạn đang băn khoăn không biết mình đã và đang dùng profile gì thì có thể quan sát màu sắc trên thân chuột như trên



Đối đầu tí nào :surrender:

​Đầu USB mạ vàng tăng sự sang trọng với dây cáp bọc sợi nilông chắc chắn chịu lực


​
Lật ngửa chuột lên thấy ngay khay đựng tạ, GM-M8000X có thể thay đổi trọng lượng với 1 quả 20g và 3 quả 6g

Và đây chính là "bộ tứ siêu tạ" [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]





​Cám ơn đồng chí Quang Hùng đã cho chúng tôi mượn chuột Razer Krait để có thể so sánh kích thước với GM-M8000X :*, 8000X nổi trội hơn trông rất hầm hố và khủng hơn nhỉ ? :beauty:
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Continues....

Nhắc quá nhiều đến chuột mà quên người bạn đồng hành cùng chú ta là bàn di thì thật là không phải

Vỏ hộp Mousepad to chắc, trông như hộp đựng bóng tennis... [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


​...nổi bật với logo Ghost Gaming Series khá đẹp




Kế tiếp là...

​...kích thước hoàn hảo 400x300x4mm :dreaming:

​Nằm cạnh Razer Gothiathus Standard ( ở trên đó nhé ) cũng dày 4mm :misdoubt:


​
Cái gì thế này cả 2 em đều 4mm nhưng tại sao GP-MP8000 trông rõ ràng dày hơn nhỉ :boss:


​Bộ đôi hoàn hảo cho game thủ, time for fighting :hug:



Tí thì quên đã đến lúc nói chút xíu về phần mềm thôi nào

​Phần mềm đơn giản, giao diện hoàng tráng và dễ sử dụng với kiểu cấu trúc "kéo thả", nếu ai chưa hiểu rõ thì có trợ giúp ( Help ) bằng hình động quá dễ để bắt chước theo


​Ở phần Basic Function bên trái có rất nhiều chức năng hay bạn chỉ việc kéo icon cần rồi đưa sang khung vàng. Nhưng để làm gì ? Xin thưa để gán cho 1 nút nào đó của chuột rồi kích hoạt luôn chức năng đó 


​Ví dụ như trong hình là mình có thể tăng và giảm âm thanh bằng nút Forward hoặc Backward, có 5 mode với 27 màu sắc khác nhau bạn có thể tha hồ chọn lựa cho riêng mình 


Macro Editing một tính năng mình khá thích đó là gán tổ hợp phím nút chuột cho 1 nút bất kí trên GM-M8000X, điều này rất phù hợp với kiểu game đòi hỏi phải sự chính xác khi xuất chiêu như Devil May Cry or Street Fighter 

​Gõ hay ấn tổ hợp phím chuột cần vào bên trái sau đó kéo sang Onboard Macro Srcipt ( sẽ mặc định là Macro-1 ) lôi Macro-1 đặt vào bất kì nút nào trên chuột, bạn sẽ có điều bất ngờ.


​Phần Tab Sensitivity, Scrolling cho phép người dùng chỉnh độ phân giải chuột nhanh hay chậm tùy thích bằng cách kéo thanh cuộn 


​Cuối cùng là Tab Windows cho phép bạn thao tác tùy chỉnh như chuột thông dụng khác

​
*Ưu điểm:*  
+ Thiết kế to chắc, cầm đầm tay
+ Bốn quả tạ tùy biến thay đổi trọng lượng chuột
+ Lưu các thiết lập, profile vào bộ nhớ chuột nhờ vậy có thể mang đi sử dụng phù hợp với các game thủ mang "đồ nhà" đi thi đấu
+ Giá cả ở vừa phải, được tặng kèm mousepad to dày khủng bố

*Nhược điểm:*
+ Do là dòng Gaming Mouse nên người dùng bình dân có thể không mặn mà lắm
+ GM-M8000X chỉ khác GM-M8000 ( 4000DPI ) ở sự cải tiến độ phân giải lên 6000DPI
+ Thao tác phần mềm đi kèm trong thời gian lâu có thể làm chuột bị giật dẹo một chút ( nhưng sau rồi đâu lại vào đó )
+ Nếu không sử dụng Mousepad mà dùng chuột GM-M8000X trên bề mặt thường thì khá khó chịu ( trong khi Mitsumi huyền thoại dùng tốt ) #-o

Sản phẩm có giá từ 60-70 USD, được phân phối bởi Công Ty TMQT Thủy Linh 

Bài viết có gì sơ suất mong anh em bạn bè lượng thứ, giờ muộn quá rồi em xin dừng ở đây :1eye

----------

